# Can't connect to private server



## Zarmalith (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, im having a problem and ive tried everything to fix it. Ok here it is, im trying to connect to Toxic-WoW private server. Ive done everything, updated to 2.4.3, set realmlist to what its suppose to be. It keeps connecting to the Blizzard server and wants to update me! No matter if i delete the realmlist completely or edit it. ive reinstalled like 5 times. I need help!

*Updated to 2.4.3*










*Tells me i need to download a patch*










*Starts downloading patch which i cancel.*










*This is what my WoW dictionary looks like.*










*This is what my realmlist.*** looks like.*










ANY help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Zarmalith (Nov 10, 2008)

Please. Anyone?


----------



## killbots11 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just delete your Background Downloader in your World of Warcraft folder and u should be able to stay at 2.4.3 and play


----------



## ChaoticTrack (Jul 28, 2011)

*Toxic WoW got shut down...*

Dude, Toxic WoW got shut down by Blizzard... yeah... :frown: 

:4-reaper:

If you need proof, you can click HERE to see that its gone, or read THIS post.


----------

